# Facial Hair allowed?



## M1ke10191 (Jul 21, 2009)

I did a search but it didn't completely answer my question. I plan on working as an EMT once I become one. For now I work at McDonald's (I'm only 18 so it's all good lol) and I hate having to shave each shift. I don't mind keeping any hair trimmed, but is facial hair allowed? Is it on an agency by agency basis?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, some agencies do allow facial hair.

Your best bet is to contact possible employers directly to find out their policy, as there is no blanket answer to this question.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends on company/service policy.


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 21, 2009)

Get used to shaving, kid. Mustaches are fine, though, not many can pull 'em off. Beards are unprofessional, unless, you're a wildland firefighter.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

If it interferes with your safety, the facial hair should be removed. Some will argue for their "rights" and all I can say to that is: sign a waiver that you and/or your family will not be able to claim workmen's comp or death benefits once you catch a potentially deadly illness or you do die while employed as an EMT. That also goes if you are injured or killed on your fire job if your equipment can not adequately protect you due to your facial hair.


----------



## M1ke10191 (Jul 21, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Get used to shaving, kid. Mustaches are fine, though, not many can pull 'em off. Beards are unprofessional, unless, you're a wildland firefighter.



Maybe I came off as vague. I don't mean not shaving for 2 weeks at a time, I mean having a trimmed goatee or thin beard.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 21, 2009)

It depends.  Some treat it like a paramilitary thing, only allowed to have a mustache.  Some, like mine, are more laid back and as long as it's neat and tidy they don't care.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

M1ke10191 said:


> Maybe I came off as vague. I don't mean not shaving for 2 weeks at a time, I mean having a trimmed goatee or thin beard.



I will never understand how people can have a carpet on their face. It just looks like they'd be insanely itchy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

I know my company doesn't care so long as it doesn't look unkempt.  

I have one, trimmed and shaved, and have it so that it doesn't interfere with the N-95, as should be the standard.





Sasha-- it makes having a snack on hand during long calls just that much easier.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 21, 2009)

We cant have facial here, they use the excuse that you need proper seal for the N95.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Get used to shaving, kid. Mustaches are fine, though, not many can pull 'em off. Beards are unprofessional, unless, you're a wildland firefighter.



Or if you work in Washington DC.    (as a firefighter)


I say just shave.  Just one less thing you have to take care of.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> I say just shave.  Just one less thing you have to take care of.



Either way you'll have to shave everyday... I don't see your point.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 21, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> We cant have facial here, they use the excuse that you need proper seal for the N95.



Have you tried a fit test with and without facial hair?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Either way you'll have to shave everyday... I don't see your point.



Three words. Laser Hair Removal.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Three words. Laser Hair Removal.



Actually, it'd technically be MORE.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Either way you'll have to shave everyday... I don't see your point.



Unless you have a baby face. I miss my baby face, I only had to shave every 3rd day at boot.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

I had to shave every.  single.  day.   at boot.

The worst was my last night there when a recruit felt like he didn't have to shave.  We ALL had to shave dry, against the grain, without a handle because of him.






He didn't get any sleep.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 21, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Have you tried a fit test with and without facial hair?



I have, with and without a goatee.  Passed both times.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

16







(almost) 21


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 21, 2009)

Whether well-trimmed facial hair is unprofessional or not is a matter of opinion.

The excuse about N-95 masks seems like a shady excuse. One of the N-95 fit test instructor videos even implies that facial hair is alright (forget the exact wording...it's been awhile).


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2009)

What if you get blood in your giant Merlin beard?


No, but I think it would look better if facial hair was at least well trimmed. Look at ot from an employer's point of view. And if that employer has a cowboy mustache and a beard like a Jewish Rabai, than your probably fine.

Every company has different policies. Every employer has different opinons. Your best off just calling and asking. You don't want to walk in on your first day and be faced with the akward "shave tonight or your fired"


----------



## daedalus (Jul 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you still act as a child!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 21, 2009)

M1ke10191 said:


> I did a search but it didn't completely answer my question. I plan on working as an EMT once I become one. For now I work at McDonald's (I'm only 18 so it's all good lol) and I hate having to shave each shift. *I don't mind keeping any hair trimmed, but is facial hair allowed? Is it on an agency by agency basis*?


 


Sasha said:


> Unfortunately, some agencies do allow facial hair.
> 
> *Your best bet is to contact possible employers directly to find out their policy, as there is no blanket answer to this question*.


 


rescue99 said:


> *Depends on company/service policy*.


 


VentMedic said:


> *If it interferes with your safety, the facial hair should be removed*. Some will argue for their "rights" and all I can say to that is: sign a waiver that you and/or your family will not be able to claim workmen's comp or death benefits once you catch a potentially deadly illness or you do die while employed as an EMT. That also goes if you are injured or killed on your fire job if your equipment can not adequately protect you due to your facial hair.


 


AnthonyM83 said:


> *Whether well-trimmed facial hair is unprofessional or not is a matter of opinion*.
> 
> The excuse about N-95 masks seems like a shady excuse. One of the N-95 fit test instructor videos even implies that facial hair is alright (forget the exact wording...it's been awhile).


 
I believe your answers have been posted.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> And you still act as a child!



See?  Facial hair has nothing to do with it!

Red Wagons are what has to be banned!


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 21, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with facial hair as long as it's kept well trimmed... of course you have to consider that this is coming from a guy who now shaves his head and has a goatee. 

The agency I want to work for does allow facial hair as long as it's well maintained.  The director of the agency in my hometown had a full beard at one time (I think he still may actually).  Just depends on the situation and agency.

Bottom line:  Check around.


----------



## M1ke10191 (Jul 21, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I believe your answers have been posted.


It would seem as such


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> The excuse about N-95 masks seems like a shady excuse. One of the N-95 fit test instructor videos even implies that facial hair is alright (forget the exact wording...it's been awhile).


 
I have told a few to get a trim or a shave when I've done the N95 testing unless they want to wear the battery powered respirator for all of the isolation patients.  Although, for some procedures I use the respirator instead of the N95 mask.  Granted  RTs and RNs may have greater concerns for protection due to the length of time spent with the patients and the procedures performed but when it comes to your safety...don't screw with your own life just to prove it one way or the other.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 21, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I believe your answers have been posted.


 Answers to which question?

You bolded my statement that the professionalism of facial hair is an opinion after it was implied (without qualifiers) that it was not.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Either way you'll have to shave everyday... I don't see your point.



A hand full of firefighters in DC don't want to shave because of religious beliefs.  So when DC fire tried to say you had to or your job will be gone (more or less) the firefighters took them to court and they won.  So long story short the you don't have to shave in DC.  

I thought someone else would know what I was talking about.  (not really an EMS issue but still.)


Back on topic.  Like I said before.  Get an electric razor if you don't want to spend much time shaving and just shave.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well trimmed facial hair is fine.  Facial hair is not a sign of professionalism, or lack there of.  If it was good enough for Abraham Lincoln, it's good enough for an EMT.  Now... as far as me personally... I just prefer to shave everyday (sans the period of time I was going through my "scruffy" phase sometime between freshman and sophomore year of college, glad that is over).  Though I have contemplated growing growing a mustache or goatee... just do not like the awkward period involved between no facial hair and distinguished looking.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 22, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> (sans the period of time I was going through my "scruffy" phase sometime between freshman and sophomore year of college



I'm in that phase right now (add a year)

Never wanted facial hair before, and shaved every day for EMT class.  First day I got out of EMT class, quit shaving, and now I grew this.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Bearded Lady seems to get by with it in her professional life.


----------



## Scout (Jul 22, 2009)

Just to say at the moment I'm on hols so I am sporting a very lazy hobo beard.


A couple of days ago out of curiosity and due to this swine flu yoke I tried a paper mask(N95) and a SCBA mask. There was a notable lack of a definite seal. If i thought I would need to wear any of these for protection, my beard would be cut down in a shot. 

As an aside I know it is possible to have a goatee type beard and still maintain a seal. I do not think that a beard = unprofessional, but a lot of work needs to be put in to have it look good, A lot more IMHO than a clean shave every day.


----------



## JCampbell (Jul 22, 2009)

We are allowed "trimmed, well kept facial hair".  That goes for the females too. And no, I'm not joking.:sad:


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

Scout said:


> As an aside I know it is possible to have a goatee type beard and still maintain a seal.


 
Not everybody's goatee will be the same and a lot will depend on the mask you company supplies.

No blankets statements should be used or assumed when it is about your own health and safety.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you should determine what your company's policy is, then follow it.


----------



## Scout (Jul 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Not everybody's goatee will be the same and a lot will depend on the mask you company supplies.
> 
> No blankets statements should be used or assumed when it is about your own health and safety.




Indeed and that is why i said it is possible to have a "safe" goatee, Not that a goatee is safe. It takes alot of care to have it right.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2009)

Show up with a beard or goatee or handlebar mustache and you will not be hired in many services.


----------



## piranah (Jul 22, 2009)

lol...i have a goetee and lol my mother says to me...(shes a nurse)...is it a requirement that you have to grow facial hair to get your medic?......i laughed really hard...its a trend here i guess...


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 22, 2009)

i can sport the goatee, full beard/mustache, just plain old mustache, or none and still look good. 

But yes... it does interefere with respirators... hence why I keep it all under control most of the time


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Show up with a beard or goatee or handlebar mustache and you will not be hired in many services.


 That's a shame. They can't just tell you their facial hair policy? They disqualify you before you know the policy?  :-/





timmy84 said:


> I think you should determine what your company's policy is, then follow it.


 He doesn't have a company, yet. He still has to go through EMT school.


----------



## EMT2SaveU (Jul 24, 2009)

*Facial hair*

Although we have EMTs/Paramedics with facial hair allowd on the rigs, I feel it is very unsanitery and may cause hair or dander or other organisms to fall into open wounds as we treat them.

Isaac


----------



## medic417 (Jul 24, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> That's a shame. They can't just tell you their facial hair policy? They disqualify you before you know the policy?  :-/



Thats why you should show up clean shaven with no tats showing for interviews.  If you don't want to shave then make some calls and learn policy before applying.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 24, 2009)

It generally boils down to this: I believe it is an OSHA regulation.

Facial hair is accepted as long as it does not interfere with an appropriate seal on an N95 respirator.

beard usually interfere, but mustaches and goatees...not as much but as long as you have a good seal. My company will make someone shave or send them home if they think the stubble will interfere.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2009)

Locally, the private companies will allow facial hair as long as you can pass a fit test with an N95 and you keep it looking neat and trimmed. I like my goatee, and therefore keep it trimmed so I stay in the rules


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Thats why you should show up clean shaven with no tats showing for interviews.  If you don't want to shave then make some calls and learn policy before applying.



Why would someone who's just going into EMS even consider to call and ask about facial hair policy? Out of all things to be worrying about.

I had no idea it might even be an issue. The public safety agency I worked with allowed it. Every other job I've had allowed it.

Tats makes sense, because that's something the general public would think about for regular interviews. Facial hair policies isn't something general public (aka prospective EMT) would think/know about.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 25, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Why would someone who's just going into EMS even consider to call and ask about facial hair policy? Out of all things to be worrying about.
> 
> I had no idea it might even be an issue. The public safety agency I worked with allowed it. Every other job I've had allowed it.
> 
> Tats makes sense, because that's something the general public would think about for regular interviews. Facial hair policies isn't something general public (aka prospective EMT) would think/know about.



M1ke10191,

Have you ever worn or been fitted for an N95 respirator?

If not, see if you can get a hold of 1 from someone and see if you facial hair fits under the mask or if it causes a problem with the seal.

If you have, then again make sure your facial hair fits under the mask or if it causes a problem with the seal.

It boils down to looking professional. they don't dress for the job you have, dress for the job you want. When you go in for your interview, don't wear jeans, sneakers, extra. put on a shirt and tie with slacks and shoes. If you look and act professional, you will be treated and thought about as a professional.

I have tattoos, but they are covered. I have an 18 y/o daugter with pink hair and facial piercings. I keep telling her she is going to have a hard time getting a decent job looking like that. her retort is usually but that is not fair. Fair or not, it is not up to her, or her opinion. It is the opinion of the person(s) who do the hiring. I tell her she has to be able to LOOK professional. Even if the accepted attire for the job _IS_ jeans and a t-shirt, on the interview(s) look professional.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Why would someone who's just going into EMS even consider to call and ask about facial hair policy? Out of all things to be worrying about.
> 
> I had no idea it might even be an issue. The public safety agency I worked with allowed it. Every other job I've had allowed it.
> 
> Tats makes sense, because that's something the general public would think about for regular interviews. Facial hair policies isn't something general public (aka prospective EMT) would think/know about.



Actually the younger generation must be getting no education in job search.  When in High School we were taught many aspects of job hunting.  One key point is do homework on the company you want to work for.  Ask employees.  Check the library.  In my day was not available but now days you can even find many services policy's and procedures listed online.  


Then you show up and can ask intelligent questions based on your research.  Then they realize hey this guy wants to be here, he has done some research.  If this prepared for the interview he will most likely be prepared for work.  

Another key point was you always went to interviews dressed at least one level nicer than the job applied for and were clean shaven.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2009)

I never researched a company I worked for, never really had any questions on their policies... but with that said, I know if I had a question the best source to get it from would be the potential employer themselves.



> Another key point was you always went to interviews dressed at least one level nicer than the job applied for and were clean shaven.



So if you are applying for a suit and tie job wear a cocktail dress?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So if you are applying for a suit and tie job wear a cocktail dress?



Especially if it's you, Sasha!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually the younger generation must be getting no education in job search.  When in High School we were taught many aspects of job hunting.  One key point is do homework on the company you want to work for.  Ask employees.  Check the library.  In my day was not available but now days you can even find many services policy's and procedures listed online.
> 
> 
> Then you show up and can ask intelligent questions based on your research.  Then they realize hey this guy wants to be here, he has done some research.  If this prepared for the interview he will most likely be prepared for work.
> ...



High school prepared me for college interviews. College prepared me with interview prep. Advice was to be well-groomed. Trimmed facial hair is an accepted social standard. I'd be hesitant to work for someone who judged me on that. I've had a number of great jobs in both public and private sector. None had a problem with the goatee.

As far as company research. As a new EMT graduate, I researched the company I applied for. Contacted employees. Asked questions of HR on the phone. Researched all of website. Researched the field in general. Yet, facial hair issue didn't show up.

My guess why it didn't? It's not that big of a deal. Once hired, they mentioned it in passing. I acknowledged it in passing. Moved on. More important things to discuss and judge me on than that, such as attitude, intelligence, effort (obviously dressed up, I consider myself a professional, so dressed like one), interest, commitment, references, and so on.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> High school prepared me for college interviews. College prepared me with interview prep. Advice was to be well-groomed. Trimmed facial hair is an accepted social standard. I'd be hesitant to work for someone who judged me on that. I've had a number of great jobs in both public and private sector. None had a problem with the goatee.
> 
> As far as company research. As a new EMT graduate, I researched the company I applied for. Contacted employees. Asked questions of HR on the phone. Researched all of website. Researched the field in general. Yet, facial hair issue didn't show up.
> 
> My guess why it didn't? It's not that big of a deal. Once hired, they mentioned it in passing. I acknowledged it in passing. Moved on. More important things to discuss and judge me on than that, such as attitude, intelligence, effort (obviously dressed up, I consider myself a professional, so dressed like one), interest, commitment, references, and so on.




Good job.  Glad you researched.  Had it been a no facial hair policy you would have known and could then decide to shave and get the job or not shave and look else where.

It is not so much myself but others judging the company based on your appearance.  In my area goatees are still considered the realm of scum by those we treat.  Yes I understand in some areas even professors, doctors, judges, etc have them.  But it does not mean you as the person wanting a job can dictate who we hire.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Good job.  Glad you researched.  Had it been a no facial hair policy you would have known and could then decide to shave and get the job or not shave and look else where.
> 
> It is not so much myself but others judging the company based on your appearance.  In my area goatees are still considered the realm of scum by those we treat.  Yes I understand in some areas even professors, doctors, judges, etc have them.  But it does not mean you as the person wanting a job can dictate who we hire.



The point I want to make is that I DID research, yet the no facial hair policy never came up (and there WAS a no facial hair policy). But failure to find out about it prior to interview doesn't reflect lack of interest in researching the company or the job, thus should not be reason enough to not hire someone.

Instead of simply not hiring them, your company could inform them of their policy. The new EMT could then shave. But without knowing, it's wrong to judge them simply for having the facial hair.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Jul 27, 2009)

I used to get away with a full on wild man beard.

My company did not care at all.

I also had really long hair.

Recently (due to the heat) I have shaved down to a neat goatee and a buzz cut.

AND I'M KEEPING IT.

I fell in love with this. So much cooler, easy to maintain, and the ladies say i look better.

I have never had short hair in my life before, and I'm glad I found it.

But as it has been stated, it varies from service to service. Just ask around.


----------

